# Rafting trip through the Grand Canyon



## cih1355 (Mar 18, 2010)

Has anyone ever been on a rafting trip through the Grand Canyon with Canyon Ministries? I'm thinking about going this summer.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 18, 2010)

Not wit them. But the trip is a must if you are with a good outfitter.


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 29, 2010)

cih1355 said:


> Has anyone ever been on a rafting trip through the Grand Canyon with Canyon Ministries? I'm thinking about going this summer.



Yes, I've been on one of these raft trips through the canyon. It was actually an Institute for Creation Research tour, but led by Tom Vail of Canyon Ministries. I can _highly _recommend it. In fact, you can read my reflections on the trip in this article - part one and part two.

It's the experience of a lifetime. Go for it!


----------

